# Cannot install driver 470.05 on my rtx 3060 to mine help



## limvulic (Jul 2, 2021)

So i just bought a rtx 3060, i have 2 friends that bought one a few weeks ago and they install the driver 470.05 and mine at around 48MH, so i bought one for myself and now when i go and install the 470.05 driver it says that installation cannot continue, my windows version is not compatible or there isnt a compatible device, but my device is just fine, its a rtx3060 with 12gb. this is the only driver that gives me problems when installing (but the only one i need) so i dont know what to do pls if you have any info or help tell me.
I saw a video of how to get rid of the cannot continue problem but that works only on normal nvidia installers where they first ask you where you want to install (you have to go there and do some tweaking to a file) but as this 470.05 is not like that, you just click on the setup directly i cannot tweak anything.


----------



## 27MaD (Jul 2, 2021)

uhmm..don't mine


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 3, 2021)

Are you using a stock bios?


----------



## maickelbr (Jul 3, 2021)

*Confirmed new RTX 3060 manufactured from July do not accept 470.05 driver!*


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jul 3, 2021)

limvulic said:


> it says that installation cannot continue, my windows version is not compatible or there isnt a compatible device


That normally means missing Windows dependencies. (usually Windows versions before 10, when not updated) Or the video card isn't seated properly.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 3, 2021)

maickelbr said:


> *Confirmed new RTX 3060 manufactured from July do not accept 470.05 driver!*


This.  That driver work around was never supposed to happen in the first place.

Your only workarounds known atm are 1.) Mine at half rate or 2.) don't mine.



RJARRRPCGP said:


> That normally means missing Windows dependencies. (usually Windows versions before 10, when not updated) Or the video card isn't seated properly.


It doesn't here.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jul 3, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> It doesn't here.


This is clearly a new problem. About cards built in July?

Looks like a card revision update that requires another driver update, just like it's an entirely different series! I think it's one of those hash-rate-limited versions


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 3, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> This is clearly a new problem. Did Nvidia suddenly bork a lot of their drivers or their installers?


No offense, but read some recent news.  There is an intentional driver cutoff date on LHR cards.  That's the issue here.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jul 3, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> No offense, but read some recent news.  There is an intentional driver cutoff date on LHR cards.  That's the issue here.


I edited my post, because someone mentioned a certain period. (a person mentioned, "from July") I do think it's one of those LHR cards. Also, there's still a long way to go for the video card pricing!
My early version of one of my replies, was because I got worried about the drivers and the installers suddenly getting majorly buggy. 
I'm like, "Yikes!, they possibly suddenly got majorly buggy, when just months ago, I had an excellent experience with my GeForce GTX 1660 Super."


----------



## 27MaD (Jul 4, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Are you using a stock bios?


Hey man so glad to see you back, Hope you're doing better.
Couldn't dm you for some reason so thought i'd just say it here.
Welcome back.


----------



## maickelbr (Jul 5, 2021)

Old RTX 3060 chips were GA106-300 and now they are* GA106-302*, it has a new *"PCI Device ID"* which makes any existing old drivers useless.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 7, 2021)

You have an LHR card at the hardware level. The driver doesn't matter.

The driver trick is only for cards that aren't LHR hardware (And that driver specifically will give you the wrong windows version or whatever error regardless of what you do).

TLDR mine something besides ETH because there's currently no known workaround for LHR specific cards and ETH mining at a decent rate. (And when you figure out what that is, let me know because I'm in the same boat with a TI)


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 8, 2021)

maickelbr said:


> Old RTX 3060 chips were GA106-300 and now they are* GA106-302*, it has a new *"PCI Device ID"* which makes any existing old drivers useless.


I'm sure if it was as "simple" as that, someone would have worked out how to change it at Bios level.


----------



## maickelbr (Jul 8, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I'm sure if it was as "simple" as that, someone would have worked out how to change it at Bios level.


I'm not solving anything, I'm talking because you can no longer mine at 100%


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2021)

Latest driver is 471.11. Try that.


----------



## looniam (Jul 8, 2021)

i'm not always the sharpest knife in the drawer but did you try modding the inf file to add the device ID?

use to do similar to use quarto drivers w/geforce card because. here is an old guide that might help:








						Nvidia INF driver modding (Guide)
					

Nvidia INF driver modding...




					forums.guru3d.com


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 8, 2021)

I feel like my last post is being ignored so..

You have an LHR card. It's not a standard card with driver enforced LHR. Switching drivers wont do anything. Until someone cracks the hardware LHR you only get ~50% mining (supposed to just be when mining ETH, haven't tested it as nothing else is worth GPU mining)

/thread


----------



## looniam (Jul 8, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> I feel like my last post is being ignored so..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 8, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> I feel like my last post is being ignored so..
> 
> You have an LHR card. It's not a standard card with driver enforced LHR. Switching drivers wont do anything. Until someone cracks the hardware LHR you only get ~50% mining (supposed to just be when mining ETH, haven't tested it as nothing else is worth GPU mining)
> 
> /thread



The solution is to stop mining lol, better yet a dedicated mining card or asic would be good for them


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 8, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> The solution is to stop mining lol, better yet a dedicated mining card or asic would be good for them



If that isn't an acceptable answer for the user, there are other coins as pointed out.


----------



## maickelbr (Jul 8, 2021)

Worst of all is that nvidia forces me to have this new 471.11 drive for the old 3060 cards also in the same windows, I can't install a drive for each separate old 3060 and 3060 new card in the same windows. Does anyone know why I can't have 2 nvidia drives?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 8, 2021)

maickelbr said:


> Worst of all is that nvidia forces me to have this new 471.11 drive for the old 3060 cards also in the same windows, I can't install a drive for each separate old 3060 and 3060 new card in the same windows. Does anyone know why I can't have 2 nvidia drives?



That's windows. Partitioning multiple installs on your system is probably the easiest way to do that, then just swap to the old driver one when you want to use your mining card (disable the LHR card on that install).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2021)

limvulic said:


> So i just bought a rtx 3060, i have 2 friends that bought one a few weeks ago and they install the driver 470.05 and mine at around 48MH, so i bought one for myself and now when i go and install the 470.05 driver it says that installation cannot continue, my windows version is not compatible or there isnt a compatible device, but my device is just fine, its a rtx3060 with 12gb. this is the only driver that gives me problems when installing (but the only one i need) so i dont know what to do pls if you have any info or help tell me.
> I saw a video of how to get rid of the cannot continue problem but that works only on normal nvidia installers where they first ask you where you want to install (you have to go there and do some tweaking to a file) but as this 470.05 is not like that, you just click on the setup directly i cannot tweak anything.


Install normal drivers and deal with the fact that you're going to get reduced hash-rates. You've got no other options really. This many not be the answer you wanted, but it's reality. Sorry to break it to you..


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Install normal drivers and deal with the fact that you're going to get reduced hash-rates. You've got no other options really. This many not be the answer you wanted, but it's reality. Sorry to break it to you..


The other option is mining under a different algo.  A different coin.

This will hurt profits too, mind, but probably not as much as half.

These cards weren't meant for mining and people are going to have to accept that about their purchase.


----------



## maickelbr (Jul 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Install normal drivers and deal with the fact that you're going to get reduced hash-rates. You've got no other options really. This many not be the answer you wanted, but it's reality. Sorry to break it to you..


I'll solve this with the vsphere server, whether you like it or not hahahahahaahaha cries gamer!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> The other option is mining under a different algo. A different coin.


That might work. But it might not. NVidia is smart enough to know what can be mined and might have driver code and hardware watching for all of it.


maickelbr said:


> I'll solve this with the vsphere server, whether you like it or not hahahahahaahaha cries gamer!


Oh my... Nice level of maturity.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That might work. But it might not. NVidia is smart enough to know what can be mined and might have driver code and hardware watching for all of it.



They don't.  They only watch for equihash, it's well documented.



lexluthermiester said:


> Oh my... Nice level of maturity.


Agreed, just stop that.


----------



## Gosgej (Jul 19, 2021)

Any progress guys? No chance with LHS 3060 cards?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 19, 2021)

Gosgej said:


> Any progress guys? No chance with LHS 3060 cards?


None. People are going to have to buy crypto-focued cards or live with half hash rates.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jul 20, 2021)

477.22 is the latest driver, as for the OP's card, he is SOL for mining so he can divest and cut his losses for an non nerfed card


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2021)

I have been considering swapping my standard non-LHR 3070 for a 3070 ti LHR, but not sure that card is even worth the "upgrade" lol...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I have been considering swapping my standard non-LHR 3070 for a 3070 ti LHR, but not sure that card is even worth the "upgrade" lol...


Get a 3080/3080ti or 3090. So far, no reduced hash rates and the profit will off-set the extra cost, it'll just take a few weeks longer.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2021)

I do not plan on expanding my one card mining op, thus no plans on mining with it.  Gaming performance is my only concern.

And 3080 ti's are LHR AFAIK.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I do not plan on expanding my one card mining op, thus no plans on mining with it.  Gaming performance is my only concern.
> 
> And 3080 ti's are LHR AFAIK.


OH! My bad. I thought you said you were into mining? Or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> OH! My bad. I thought you said you were into mining? Or am I thinking of someone else?


I have a one card mining op, but it was mostly just because I like keeping up on tech.  It's a single RTX 2080 super in a server that was running anyways.

I'm a fan of crypto (used to cover it here for TPU), but not mining or Proof of Work really.  I see it as a good idea gone off the rails.

/OT


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 30, 2021)

babu2001 said:


> I got it working! First, I uninstalled everything with DDU and rebooted. I then installed only an old GTX1060 to force to adopt the 470.05 driver since it is used for all the GTX-RTX line. Stopped the computer to install the second card, an EVGA RTX3060 12GB. It won't be recognized as an NVIDIA video card. You have to go in the hardware manager and do a manual update from your 470.05 folder (You'll have to do it for every cards). It will even give you a warning that you're not using a compatible driver, just ignore it. Reboot et voilà! The RTX has now the 470.05 installed. I've replaced the GTX by another RTX3060 and it worked too. Installed a third one, same result. Don't forget the dummy loads. Hopping it will work for others.


Are you certain you have an LHR card?  That seems dumbfoundingly simple.


----------



## babu2001 (Dec 30, 2021)

I got it working! First, I uninstalled everything with DDU and rebooted. I then installed only an old GTX1060 (RTX20xx should work but I don't have one to confirm) to force to adopt the 470.05 driver since it is used for all the GTX-RTX line. Stopped the computer to install the second card, an EVGA RTX3060 12GB. It won't be recognized as an NVIDIA video card. You have to go in the hardware manager and do a manual update from your 470.05 folder (You'll have to do it for every cards). It will even give you a warning that you're not using a compatible driver, just ignore it. Reboot et voilà! The RTX has now the 470.05 installed. I've replaced the GTX by another RTX3060 and it worked too. Installed a third one, same result. Don't forget the dummy loads. Hopping it will work for others.



R-T-B said:


> Are you certain you have an LHR card?  That seems dumbfoundingly simple.


Yes, I'm certain. I have 22 rigs of 6 to 9 cards each and I only have 3X 3070 ti LHR. My issue is to run Pre-LHR 3060 but still limited to run at full speed if they detect at least a 8X slot and a monitor. I'm using an Asus X99-E WS with 7 16X slots.


----------



## maickelbr (Dec 30, 2021)

babu2001 said:


> I got it working! First, I uninstalled everything with DDU and rebooted. I then installed only an old GTX1060 (RTX20xx should work but I don't have one to confirm) to force to adopt the 470.05 driver since it is used for all the GTX-RTX line. Stopped the computer to install the second card, an EVGA RTX3060 12GB. It won't be recognized as an NVIDIA video card. You have to go in the hardware manager and do a manual update from your 470.05 folder (You'll have to do it for every cards). It will even give you a warning that you're not using a compatible driver, just ignore it. Reboot et voilà! The RTX has now the 470.05 installed. I've replaced the GTX by another RTX3060 and it worked too. Installed a third one, same result. Don't forget the dummy loads. Hopping it will work for others.
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm certain. I have 22 rigs of 6 to 9 cards each and I only have 3X 3070 ti LHR. My issue is to run Pre-LHR 3060 but still limited to run at full speed if they detect at least a 8X slot and a monitor. I'm using an Asus X99-E WS with 7 16X slots.


Strangely, in the past I tried several times to install this way and I couldn't. I don't have a GTX, I had an RTX 3060 V1 and another LHR V2. Does the previous installation of the GTX really make all that difference?


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 30, 2021)

maickelbr said:


> Strangely, in the past I tried several times to install this way and I couldn't. I don't have a GTX, I had an RTX 3060 V1 and another LHR V2. Does the previous installation of the GTX really make all that difference?


Maybe.  It strikes me as odd but possible.


----------



## Beststriker (Jan 22, 2022)

babu2001 said:


> I got it working! First, I uninstalled everything with DDU and rebooted. I then installed only an old GTX1060 (RTX20xx should work but I don't have one to confirm) to force to adopt the 470.05 driver since it is used for all the GTX-RTX line. Stopped the computer to install the second card, an EVGA RTX3060 12GB. It won't be recognized as an NVIDIA video card. You have to go in the hardware manager and do a manual update from your 470.05 folder (You'll have to do it for every cards). It will even give you a warning that you're not using a compatible driver, just ignore it. Reboot et voilà! The RTX has now the 470.05 installed. I've replaced the GTX by another RTX3060 and it worked too. Installed a third one, same result. Don't forget the dummy loads. Hopping it will work for others.
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm certain. I have 22 rigs of 6 to 9 cards each and I only have 3X 3070 ti LHR. My issue is to run Pre-LHR 3060 but still limited to run at full speed if they detect at least a 8X slot and a monitor. I'm using an Asus X99-E WS with 7 16X slots.


Good day,

Would you be so kind as to share a video or a tutorial with screenshots how you installed the driver in device manager? When I try that I mess up my display drivers and had to do system restore lol. What I did is I installed a gtx 760 and ran DDU, installed the 470 driver, then I shutdown the computer completely, not sleep mode and then I installed a RTX 3060 TI. I can't see why it won't work for n 3060 TI as well. After that I used device manager and right clicked on the only display driver listed, microsoft display adapter and then I clicked update. I made a copy of the extracted files the 470 folder generated and browsed to that with device manager, chose RTX 3060 TI, but then there was 10 listed 3060 TI so I chose the top one, after that I got a black screen and had to do system restore. Please I would appreciate the effort


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jan 30, 2022)

Beststriker said:


> Good day,
> 
> Would you be so kind as to share a video or a tutorial with screenshots how you installed the driver in device manager? When I try that I mess up my display drivers and had to do system restore lol. What I did is I installed a gtx 760 and ran DDU, installed the 470 driver, then I shutdown the computer completely, not sleep mode and then I installed a RTX 3060 TI. I can't see why it won't work for n 3060 TI as well. After that I used device manager and right clicked on the only display driver listed, microsoft display adapter and then I clicked update. I made a copy of the extracted files the 470 folder generated and browsed to that with device manager, chose RTX 3060 TI, but then there was 10 listed 3060 TI so I chose the top one, after that I got a black screen and had to do system restore. Please I would appreciate the effort


driver ver 470.05 only unlocks V1 3060 at full hash rate. It was never known to unlock anything else LHR whether it is a V2 3060 or a LHR 3060Ti/3070/3070Ti/3080/3080Ti.
TRex miner has a 74.5% unlock for LHR cards now. It brought my 3070Ti from 42MHs to 60MHs


----------

